# Refurbishing a Wine Barrel



## philbard (Dec 24, 2016)

I've been refurbishing barrels for a few years now in my home shop. Not for the faint of heart but if you're motivated you can do it.

Here is an article on how:

http://bardcellars.com/refurbishing-a-wine-barrel/


Cheers,
Phil


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 25, 2016)

philbard said:


> I've been refurbishing barrels for a few years now in my home shop. Not for the faint of heart but if you're motivated you can do it.
> 
> Here is an article on how:
> 
> ...



There was a problem with your link, but here is a working copy: http://bardcellars.com/refurbishing-a-wine-barrel/


----------



## AZMDTed (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for posting this and for Sour_Grapes for correcting the link. Very informative. I'm a few years away from needing to try this but it's good to see the step by step process. Thanks for taking the effort to put this together and sharing it.


----------



## Johny99 (Dec 25, 2016)

Really great Phil. I don't think I'll take it on, but nice to know how it is done.


----------



## philbard (Dec 25, 2016)

sour_grapes said:


> There was a problem with your link, but here is a working copy: http://bardcellars.com/refurbishing-a-wine-barrel/



Oops, thanks for fixing it sour_grapes...


----------



## AkTom (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice write up. Thanks


----------



## shoelesst (Jan 26, 2017)

Phil. Awesome! I just posted a video of me doing my barrel with a belt sander and then I saw your post. 
Very impressive. I would be great to take the still shots and make a video from it to put on YouTube. There are very few tutorials for home wine makers on barrel refurbishment. 
Nice work


----------



## philbard (Jan 26, 2017)

shoelesst said:


> Phil. Awesome! I just posted a video of me doing my barrel with a belt sander and then I saw your post.
> Very impressive. I would be great to take the still shots and make a video from it to put on YouTube. There are very few tutorials for home wine makers on barrel refurbishment.
> Nice work



Interesting idea. Maybe I can find the time to do this in the next couple weeks.
Where is your vid?


----------



## shoelesst (Jan 26, 2017)

https://youtu.be/kNsUcat_W8c

Check it out.


----------



## topper9520 (Feb 17, 2017)

Phil What was the mixture you used to put the head back in place ? I am at that stage now that is where I had the leak from.

Robert


----------



## shoelesst (Feb 17, 2017)

I use an equal mix of flour and water. It should be a pretty thick dough, not to wet. I put it in with a small putty knife and then clean up the excess.


----------



## topper9520 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------

